# Esquema radio a valvulas INTER mod. Palermo FM



## obiuan (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola :

Buscaba el esquema de radio valvulas de vacio  marca INTER modelo:
Palermo FM.

Sds.

A. D.


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2012)

Te dejo el tema aquí que te ayudarán mejor, ya que solicitas un esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2012)

esa radio es de fabricación española?


----------



## obiuan (Jul 4, 2012)

Si claro, es de fabricacion española

tiago??? no se que quieres decir con que dejas el tema aqui.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

seguramente el tema lo pusiste en la sección que no correspondía y muy amablemente tiago procedió a mover asta esta sección ,
volviendo al esquema de la radio española ,creo que esta aquí en esta pagina http://www.apite.com/ en esa pagina suelen tener esquemas de radios españolas ,dicen que es pago ,pero igual te dan los esquemas gratis
mucha suerte


----------



## tiago (Jul 5, 2012)

obiuan dijo:


> Si claro, es de fabricacion española
> 
> tiago??? no se que quieres decir con que dejas el tema aqui.



Lo dejaste en "Circuitos de Radio" y te lo he traido a "Diagramas y Manuales de servicio"
Saludos.


----------

